# Serbian (BCS): nikakva



## Englishlove

_Nikada nije okusio *nikakva* opojnog pića, ni fildžan kafe, ni dim duvana. Ali nije osuđivao one koji se služe svim tim božjim darovima za ovoga kratkog života. _(Ivo Andrić - _Smrt u Sinanovoj tekiji_) 

Dobro veče! 

Znam šta znači "nikakav" ali ne razumem što je ovde "nikakva". Možda je lakše nego što mislim... 

Hvala vam unapred!


----------



## phosphore

Isto što i _nikakvog_: nije okusio _nikakvog opojnog pića_. Pridevi u neodređenom vidu (beo, npr.) imali su nekada imeničku promenu (G. bela, D. belu, itd.) umesto pridevske (G. belog, D. belom, itd.). Izgleda da je to važilo i za pridevske zamenice. Danas je, u svakom slučaju, takva promena arhaična ili, u najboljem slučaju, jako stilski obeležena.


----------



## VelikiMag

Ako već stoji oblik _nikakva_, onda bi trebalo, čini se, stojati _nikakva opojna pića_. Jer oblik _nikakva _+ _opojnog _zvuči malo čudno.
Isti je slučaj i sa krajem druge rečenice. Ako je napisano _ovoga_, trebalo bi ostati dosledan tome pa kazati i _kratkoga _umjesto _kratkog_.
Ne znam kako piše u originalu i niti pokušavam ispravljati Andrića, ali čini mi se da bi ovako zvučalo više stilski.


----------



## DenisBiH

VelikiMag said:


> Ako je napisano _ovoga_, trebalo bi ostati dosledan tome pa kazati i _kratkoga _umjesto _kratkog_.
> Ne znam kako piše u originalu i niti pokušavam ispravljati Andrića, ali čini mi se da bi ovako zvučalo više stilski.




Interesantna primjedba. Vidiš, jedno moje lično zapažanje (možda i pogrešno) - neki bošnjački gramatičari su tokom i poslije rata počeli preferirati upotrebu genitiva na -oga umjesto na -og. U situacijama gdje se redaju genitivi, obično bi samo prvi imao taj duži oblik, ostali bi bili na -og. Ja sam mislio da je to neko novije pravilo i da služi da bi se postigla veća 'melodičnost' rečenice (zaredani genitivi na -oga znaju zvučati dosta isforsirano), no gledajući ovaj Andrićev primjer sad se pitam da to nije neko ranije stilsko pravilo o upotrebi dužeg i kraćeg oblika genitiva.


----------



## VelikiMag

DenisBiH said:


> Interesantna primjedba. Vidiš, jedno moje lično zapažanje (možda i pogrešno) - neki bošnjački gramatičari su tokom i poslije rata počeli preferirati upotrebu genitiva na -oga umjesto na -og. U situacijama gdje se redaju genitivi, obično bi samo prvi imao taj duži oblik, ostali bi bili na -og. Ja sam mislio da je to neko novije pravilo i da služi da bi se postigla veća 'melodičnost' rečenice (zaredani genitivi na -oga znaju zvučati dosta isforsirano), no gledajući ovaj Andrićev primjer sad se pitam da to nije neko ranije stilsko pravilo o upotrebi dužeg i kraćeg oblika genitiva.



Što se tiče tog dužeg oblika genitiva, kod jednog broja BCS govornika, vjerovatno u mnogim djelovima Srbije, on zvuči arhaično pa se kao takav i mnogo manje koristi. Dok je kod drugih on dio svakodnevnog govora i nema taj prizvuk arhaičnosti. Tu spadaju Crna Gora i vjerovatno dobar dio Bosne i Hercegovine. Ne znam kakva je situacija u Hrvatskoj, ali znam da u momentima nedoumice umjesto _ovaj_ kažu _ovoga_, što i jeste taj duži oblik.
E sad, kada se nalaze dva ili više takvih genitiva jedan za drugim, onome ko inače tako govori to bi bilo normalno, dok bi drugima sigurno izgledalo isforsirano. Da li ima nekog pravila za to ili ne, to ne znam, više mi se čini da bi mogla postojati nekakva preporuka. Ali imajući u vidu situaciju BCS jezika, sve zavisi ko tu šta preporučuje i kome.


----------



## DenisBiH

Interesantno.  Znači tebi

_Dala mi je da popijem šolju dobroga crnoga indijskoga čaja._

zvuči neutralno?


----------



## VelikiMag

DenisBiH said:


> Interesantno.  Znači tebi
> 
> _Dala mi je da popijem šolju dobroga crnoga indijskoga čaja._
> 
> zvuči neutralno?




Ja lično tako ne govorim, ali znam ljude kojima sigurno ne bi zasmetalo da tako kažu! A u datoj rečenici bih prije primijetio da, za moj ukus, ima previše pridjeva vezanih za jednu imenicu. 
Ali hajde da vidimo neku gdje se javljaju samo dva. Npr. da li rečenica:
_Upoznao sam jednoga ljubaznoga gospodina
_tebi zvuči čudno?


----------



## DenisBiH

VelikiMag said:


> Ja lično tako ne govorim, ali znam ljude kojima sigurno ne bi zasmetalo da tako kažu! A u datoj rečenici bih prije primijetio da, za moj ukus, ima previše pridjeva vezanih za jednu imenicu.
> Ali hajde da vidimo neku gdje se javljaju samo dva. Npr. da li rečenica:
> _Upoznao sam jednoga ljubaznoga gospodina
> _tebi zvuči čudno?



Pa i ne zvuči previše čudno. Ja bih prije napisao _jednog(a) ljubaznog_ jer sam tako već navikao, ali ni to tvoje mi ne odudara previše. S tim što je ovdje akuzativ u pitanju, da budemo precizni.  

Interesantno da po HJP samo genitiv može imati -oga, ne i akuzativ. Jahićeva bosanska gramatika za deklinaciju pridjeva u određenom vidu pak kaže da je akuzativ "= N ili G" za muški rod i daje primjere sa -og(a) i -eg(a) u akuzativu.


----------



## LilithE

Denis, istu stvar kaže i _Gramatika hrvatskoga jezika_ (Težak-Babić): 


> U akuzativu jednine muškog roda pridjevi koji se odnose na što živo jednaki su genitivu, a koji se odnose na što neživo, jednaki su nominativu (...)


Isto tako uredno izlistava oba oblika za te padeže (_crvenog, crvenoga_). 
Izbor između kraćeg i dužeg nastavka je prilično slobodan:


> U vezi s tom razlikom kao sigurno treba upamtiti samo ovo: Kada pridjev dolazi u rečenici sam, bez imenice, treba upotrijebiti duži oblik: _Vidio sam crvenoga._


Što se tiče 'zvučanja', meni kraći oblici zvuče prirodnije. Ne mogu sad biti baš potpuno sigurna, ali mislim da bih prije upotrijebila kraći oblik i u tom slučaju (bez imenice) kada je duži oblik ispravan.

Da se ispravim ...  Ne bi mi zvučalo neprirodno da netko drugi upotrijebi duži oblik, ali ga ja baš i ne koristim. Meni ga nije 'prirodno' izgovoriti.


----------



## phosphore

Meni je uvek zvučalo isforsirano što se gramatike, rečnici i pravopisi srpskog i srpskohrvatskog zovu gramatikama srpskoga i srpskohrvatskoga književnog jezika. Ali sam kasnije čuo opravdanje da je tu umetnuto /a/ zato što sledeća reč počinje sa /k/. Ja, u svakom slučaju, upotrebljavam samo kraće oblike u svim oblicima, pozicijama i funkcijama u rečenici.


----------



## LilithE

Pa da, i meni. Ova koju sam citirala čak i nema 'književnog' u naslovu, a ipak je 'hrvatskoga'. A i da ima, ta mi kombinacija k-g nije problematična za izgovor. Valjda njima tako bolje zvuči. 

Bez obzira što ih ne koristim, ne smeta mi čuti duže oblike. Ne mogu se sad sjetiti kakvog pridjeva kojeg sam čula u dužem obliku. Padaju mi na pamet samo posvojne zamjenice. Zvuči mi ok i _mog_ i _moga_.


----------



## phosphore

Meni jedini slučaj gde duži oblik zvuči prirodno (i jedino moguće) jeste kad neko opsuje "e, do mojega!".


----------



## LilithE

A ja sam se sjetila jedne bakice i njene rečenice: 'Nema meni do moga xy' Ali tu je bila kombinacija više stvari: njen naglasak, sam čin laskanja i pohvale te osobe, čak je i intonacija rečenice bila potpuno drugačija nego što bi bila u mojoj verziji (a sumnjam da jedno 'a' manje čini baš toliku razliku). Da skratim - njoj ti duži oblici baš nekako stoje. 
Nemam baš često priliku čuti duže oblike. Zapravo više nagađam da i ostalim osobama koje ih koriste ti oblici 'pristaju'.


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> Ja, u svakom slučaju, upotrebljavam samo kraće oblike u svim oblicima, pozicijama i funkcijama u rečenici.


Ja nisam izvorni govornik i nikada nisam formalno učio srpski ili hrvatski i zato nisam uopšte znao da li postoji neka razlika između kraćeg i dužeg oblika. Ja lično koristim uvek kraće oblike iz "čisto praktičkih" razloga - čini mi se "ekonomičnije" mada je ušteda tako mala: 1 glas/slovo.


----------

